# Paph. rothschildianum 'Strider'



## eggshells (Aug 2, 2018)

Paph. rothschildianum 'Strider' by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. rothschildianum 'Strider' by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 2, 2018)

WOW!!!

Where did you get it, and how long have you had it?


----------



## eggshells (Aug 2, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Where did you get it, and how long have you had it?



I got a couple of seedling plants from Hung Sheng (Taiwan) circa 2011 via TSG when they came to an Orchid Show in Calgary. The plant has been consistently producing 5 flowers. Not a lot of flower spacing though unlike their latest trend in breeding.


----------



## paworsport (Aug 2, 2018)

Super Roth !


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 2, 2018)

Magnificent! Great form and color...


----------



## Guldal (Aug 2, 2018)

Simply amazing...stunning colour and intensity...and great form!

What are the measures (NS and DS)? And the plant looks sooo healthy and well grown...might it be possible to see an in-toto photo from a little afar?

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 2, 2018)

Great color and presentation.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks all.

I'll post the photo of the plant later. I can't remember the cross exactly but it think it was Bear x New Bear. Something along those lines.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 2, 2018)

:clap: Excellent :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## gego (Aug 2, 2018)

Very nice unique color.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 2, 2018)

superb


----------



## eggshells (Aug 2, 2018)

Here's the plant. 




Paph. rothschildianum 'Strider' by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## Spaph (Aug 2, 2018)

Such a special clone and amazing growing!


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 3, 2018)

Absolutely winner!!!!Great job!


----------



## Justin (Aug 3, 2018)

Excellent!!!


----------



## calypso (Aug 3, 2018)

bingo! extra ball, play again!
congratulation , rarely seen such a roth like this!
I kiss your ring Monsignore


----------



## Guldal (Aug 3, 2018)

eggshells said:


> Here's the plant



Thanks! Plant and flowers: emminently excellent - BRAVO! :clap: :clap:

K.r. Jens


----------



## Mathias (Aug 4, 2018)

Superb!! 

Skickat från min VTR-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi (Aug 4, 2018)

Awesomeness


----------



## emydura (Aug 4, 2018)

Just incredible. It looks to be a nice compact plant too.


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 6, 2018)

Yes, it's a very very nice roth.


----------



## troy (Aug 6, 2018)

I would like to see what it looks like in natural light, it's a very nice roth!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2018)

His plants never see natural light! oke: 
Nice, for a multie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomkalina (Aug 6, 2018)

Plant looks big enough to divide


----------



## Guldal (Aug 8, 2018)

tomkalina said:


> Plant looks big enough to divide



Sign me up, Scotty!


----------



## blondie (Aug 12, 2018)

A very very nice flower congrats


----------

